# Audi S8 by Abt Sportsline



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Abt has run some PR about adding its AS8 treatment to the new S8. This doesn't include any of their body kit, likely because the S8's got some of its own, but still the first modded S8 we've seen. More here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...rtsline-applies-as8-treatment-to-new-audi-s8/


----------

